# GPU-Z shows RV360 but I can't find this GPU in Bios collection



## wizard.hannah (Apr 3, 2008)

GPU-Z shows RV360 but I can't find this GPU in Bios collection
I have Sapphire *ATI Radeon *_FireBlade-Atlantis-Overdrive _9600XT, _500/325 _- Maximum OC working fine is _545/345, _ 128Mb-DDR, 128bits, Samsung (I think 2,8. Can't see because I instaled big coolers on memory chips and 2,5 inch 5000rpm fan very-very cloce to "backside" of memory)

Is this RV350 or RV360 GPU? Can I flash card to become 9700 or 9800??? 

Does anyone have any suggestions what I can do to improve my graphic card? 
Also one BIG QUESTION!!! Where I can find BIOS's for Sapphire Ati Radeon X1300, X1600, X1650, *ALL ARE ATI SAPPHIRE AGP VERSIONS!!! * I have turn Internet upside down!, but AGP version for SAPPHIRE (and other manufactures blank-none-zero) X1300-X1600-X1650

THANX, THANX even for little help! 
You can contact me also on goran.hrsak@globalnet.hr Email address


----------

